

Startups are not a chess game - prosa
http://nabeelhyatt.com/post/16880129002/startups-are-not-a-chess-game

======
paulhauggis
This is a great article. I've only made this realization in the past few
months after listening to a ton of Mixergy interviews with various startups
and companies.

